# A CC Positive !



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all......just back from holiday via several Caravan Club sites which we always use. This posting hopefully counteracts some of the negetives we read on this forum. Attached pic. shows a 30 Ton American RV 45ft long by 8ft 6ins wide, a real whopper, proving that the CC will acommodate whatever if they can.....Crindle.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Drool!...... The ultimate set-up ........ (keeps dreaming)....


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I cannot believe that is legal on European roads.

Dave


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Certainly not at 30 T on 3 axles. Nice though. 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Nah, I reckon it's just another one that ignored the Road Closed sign outside Dave P's (Chemicals) place and is just try to to a u turn.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Got to be too long for the UK?

I doubt it would have been 30Ton more like 20ish?


Nice all the same but probally too big to enjoy over here.


Richard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Legal*



DABurleigh said:


> I cannot believe that is legal on European roads.
> 
> Dave


Dave

As far as I know, that length of coach/RV is legal now in the UK. Coaches were historically 12 metres, but recent additions to the market from Bova, VanHool and even the UK's own Plaxton have exceeded this length.

Years ago, when one of the foreign manufacturers brought out the 70 seater single decker (not 2+3 seating like on school coaches) but standard 2+2 seats, I believe that the vehicles could legally be driven in the UK providing the coach was registered overseas. I recall a coach operator using Dutch registration plates for a while. Many single deck coaches are now 13.8 metres and are about 18,000 kg.

Here is an example of a 14 metre coach from VanHool of Belgium.

http://www.vanhool.be/Home EN/coaches & buses/coaches/UK & Ireland/t9alizeevolvo14mEN.html

Russell


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there a bike rack on the back, or do the owners use bus passes?
Like to see that in Tescos car park, or do they have an electric trolley to take the shopping home?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

BJT said:


> Is there a bike rack on the back, or do the owners use bus passes?
> Like to see that in Tescos car park, or do they have an electric trolley to take the shopping home?


I was assuming they used the toad thats behind it.

Derek


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

And they call it camping---Right Im going to turn my Parkhome into a 5th wheeler or tow it behind my Motorhome,-- got to out do the Yanks 8O


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Such a monster van and still no decent garage!
C.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Legal*



Rapide561 said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe that is legal on European roads.
> ...


I don't propose to be any sort of expert, but shirley the "Bendy-Buses" used on the continent and London are longer ??

Trev


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can I hang a Harley on the towbar?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bendy buses*

Hi

Bendy buses are articulated vehicles. They were used in Sheffield years ago (C registration - 1985 ish) and recently instroduced by the First Group in Leeds and many other cities, favoured over double deckers due to lower fuel consumption and easier access for passengers.

I don't know all the rules and regs about vehicle sizes and restrictions etc, but know what I know about the coaching world through experiences etc etc.

I did find this website offering information but this seems to be geared to HCV rather than PCV. However, the driving test required to drive an RV over 7500kg is the HCV class 2, and so I am guessing the RV in the pic is classed as a lorry. In that case, it seems the 12 metre rule applies.

Russell

http://www.chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/pagelaw/law1.htm

Edit - there are different rules for buses and coaches. Here is a link

http://www.publications.parliament.uk/pa/cm199798/cmselect/cmeuleg/155-33/15509.htm


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that 'toad' is a 2 tonne Jeep Grand Cherokee.....probably a V8 too, damn it!!!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bendy buses*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Bendy buses are articulated vehicles. They were used in Sheffield years ago (C registration - 1985 ish) and recently instroduced by the First Group in Leeds and many other cities, favoured over double deckers due to lower fuel consumption and easier access for passengers.
> 
> ...


Russell,

Yup, I covered RV vs bus length and overhang/swing-out a couple of years ago:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-104014.html#104014
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123

but an RV isn't categorised as a bus/coach.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Grey area*

It could be another motorhome grey area then!

Russell


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I was being facetious.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes it is a grand cherokee behind it.

And no they cannot be flat towed!


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

*Large RV*

Hi.....just to add a bit more info and round off the subject. The owners are a mid 50ish American couple coming to the end of a 2 year tour of Europe. They left the site heading for Americana at Newark this weekend. Yes the toad was a top of the range Grand Cerokee, pity they were just leaving as we arrived; would have loved to see the inside; cost new somewhere in the region of $1.3 million, lookig to sell for $800K ish........Crindle.


----------

